# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμές σε 802.11n

## tsatasos

Σήμερα έπεσαν στα χέρια μου ένα 433ah, μία R52n-M, μία μικρή 2.4 ceiling omni και από την άλλη ένα Bullet2HP πάλι με μία ceiling omni 5dBi.

Όσο είχα το mt σαν AP δεν μπόρεσα να πάρω με τίποτα πάνω από 35Mbps (real traffic - μεταφορά αρχείου από ftp).

Όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούσα extension Channel το RX Rate ήταν σταθερό στα 65.0Mbps και το TX Rate έπαιζε λίγο.
Όταν χρησιμοποιούσα extension Channel το RX Rate ήταν σταθερό 135-150.0Mbps και το TX Rate έπαιζε πολύ. Ξεκινόυσε από πολύ χαμηλά και ανέβαινε πολύ σιγά μέχρι πάνω από 100.

Όταν έβαλα όμως το Bullet σαν AP, είδα μέχρι και 60Mbps.
Σαυτήν την περίπτωση: 20MHz --> RX/TX Rate σταθερό στα 65 και 40MHz --> σταθερό στα 150Mbps.

Όλα αυτά με τα πράγματα στον ίδιο χώρο και επειδή το Bullet δε ρίχνει την ισχύ κάτω από 12dBm είχα σήμα -40 με -60dBm (ανάλογα τη θέση που δοκίμαζα), SNR 60-70dB και ΤΧ/RX CCQ συνήθως 100%/100%.

Μια χαρά δηλαδή το Bullet... Έχει κάνει κανείς παρόμοια δοκιμή να πει αποτελέσματα?

Τώρα θέλω να πάρω ένα 2ο 433ah με R52n-M να δοκιμάσω κατευθείαν mt σε mt.

----------


## romias

Δοκιμές έχουν γίνει αρκετές,απ οσο γνωρίζω.Εδώ μια που συμμετείχα .
Απο πραγματικά λινκ με bandwidth test αποτελέσματα,πέραν του κλειδώματος,δεν ακόμα κανείς,η τουλάχιστον δεν έχει πέσει στη αντίληψη μου.

----------


## tsatasos

Πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα! Πολύ καλός συνδυασμός και αυτός (openwrt+Bullet HP/routerstaion).

Εννοούσα όμως αν έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς Mikrotik με Bullet HP.

Να μη χρησιμοποιείται δηλαδή ούτε το airmax ούτε το nstreme.

Και αν ξέρει κανείς γιατί όταν είχα το mt σαν ap δεν είχα καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## JB172

rb433ah με r52n και ο απέναντι με rb433ah με r52n με μονόπολο κλειδωμένο στα 150 Mbps δεν πάει πάνω από 51.4 Mbps tcp (send ή receive), σε link με 80άρια πιάτα στα 350 μέτρα. Δεν αντέχει το rb433ah στα 680 MHz

Σε pc με r52n και ο απέναντι με pc με r52n με μονόπολο σε link 9.2 Km κλειδωμένο στα 150Mbps, δες τα αποτελέσματα στην φωτογραφία.
Σε tcp receive, tcp send και tcp both από mikrotik όλα.

----------


## grigoris

το bullet οπως ειναι δεν ειναι για πολλα και ειδικα για ΒΒ. Ισως να φταιει και το os της ubi και με wrt να παιζει καλυτερα, αλλα οπως ερχεται ειναι εντελως ασταθες.

----------


## senius

> rb433ah με r52n και ο απέναντι με rb433ah με r52n με μονόπολο κλειδωμένο στα 150 Mbps δεν πάει πάνω από 51.4 Mbps tcp (send ή receive), σε link με 80άρια πιάτα στα 350 μέτρα. Δεν αντέχει το rb433ah στα 680 MHz
> 
> Σε pc με r52n και ο απέναντι με pc με r52n με μονόπολο σε link 9.2 Km κλειδωμένο στα 150Mbps, δες τα αποτελέσματα στην φωτογραφία.
> Σε tcp receive, tcp send και tcp both από mikrotik όλα.


Κι ένα πρόχειρο :

senius-anman.jpg

Επιφυλάσσομαι με nv2 nstream...

----------


## tsatasos

Γρηγόρη εντάξει δεν έχουν τη σταθερότητα των mt αλλά δεν είναι και εντελώς ασταθή. Έχω βάλει αρκετά Bullet 2, Bullet 5, Nanostation 2, Nanostation 5, Powerstation 5 και παίζουν μια χαρά. Απλά που και που μπορεί να φάνε κανά κολληματάκι και να θέλουν reboot.

senius & JB172 όντως πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

Άντε να πάρω άλλο ένα 433ah να δοκιμάσω κεγώ mt σε mt.

----------


## nikolas_350

Να βάλω και ένα από 2 chain N με nv2

Υπάρχει μια σύγχυση με το nv2 που αποκαλείται λανθασμένα nsteme2 (το έχω δει και στο forum της mikrotik)
Το ένα στριμώχνει μεγάλα πακέτα σε κάθε ριπή αποστολής ενώ το nv2 διαχειρίζεται με διαφορετικό τρόπο τον χρόνο σύνδεσης και απευθύνετε σε point 2 multi point συνδέσεις.
Edit: Τα δυο πρωτόκολλα δεν δουλεύουν συνδυαστικά μεταξύ τους.

----------


## romias

Εγώ πάντως τον jb δεν τον πιστεύω.εχει βεβαρυμένο μητρώο χρήσης φοτοσοπ. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Μόνο το senius πιστεύω.

----------


## senius

Παραθέτω κάποια γραφικά από τα 2 bb link σε Ν που είναι ενεργά στον κόμβο μου (feeder με *απλό* μονόπoλο).
Μάλιστα από την έκδοση OS v 5xxx και πάνω, μπορούμε από περιβάλλον explorer να βλέπουμε και να ρυθμίζουμε τα πάντα:

mikrotik v5.0rc7_1.jpg mikrotik v5.0rc7_2.jpg mikrotik v5.0rc7_3.jpg

Στις παρακάτω συνημμένες photos, φαίνονται και τα settings της R52nM, χωρίς nv2 :

senius-Anman receive.jpg senius-Warlock receive.jpg senius-Warlock send.jpg 


settings της R52nM

senius-Warlock settings 1.jpg senius-Warlock settings 2.jpg

----------


## JB172

> Εγώ πάντως τον jb δεν τον πιστεύω.εχει βεβαρυμένο μητρώο χρήσης φοτοσοπ.
> Μόνο το senius πιστεύω.


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tsatasos

Πολύ καλά senius! Και οι ρυθμίσεις δε βλέπω να θέλω κανά τρελό συνδυασμό για να παίξει...τα κλασικά.

Υ.Σ.: Συχνότητα 4800?

----------


## senius

> Υ.Σ.: Συχνότητα 4800?


 Ωπ κάποιο *bug* της mikrotik θα ειναι στον explorer. Η συχνότητα που δουλεύει το λινκ είναι 5680!!
Παραθέτω νέες photos, αυτη την φορά άλλαξα και το nstream σε best fit 3900:

Ενώ η συχνότητα είναι στους 5680,
senius-Warlock_2.jpg
Ο explorer το δείχνει στους 4800
senius-Warlock_1.jpg senius-Warlock_3.jpg senius-Warlock_4.jpg
Για δοκιμάστε κι εσείς ωρε παίδες...

----------


## senius

> Ωπ κάποιο *bug* της mikrotik θα ειναι στον explorer. Η συχνότητα που δουλεύει το λινκ είναι 5680!!
> Ενώ η συχνότητα είναι στους 5680, Ο explorer το δείχνει στους 4800 
> Για δοκιμάστε κι εσείς ωρε παίδες...


Τελικά με δοκιμή στην OS v5.0rc10, τα προβλήματα στον explorer διορθώνονται. Απλά δεν δουλεύει η κυματομορφή με τα γραφικά μόνο.

senius-warlock in v5.0rc10_1.jpg senius-warlock in v5.0rc10_2.jpg senius-warlock in v5.0rc10_4.jpg

----------


## tsatasos

Μόλις δοκίμασα το nv2 στα 2m σε 2 433ah με ROS4.17.

Καταρχήν να πω ότι με nstreme έδωσε μέγιστο 109Mbps σε UDP και 61Mbps σε TCP (όπως στο link που έχω στο χωριό πάνω κάτω).

Με το που το γυρνάω wireless nv2 package δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά μου έδειξε πολύ καλύτερο σήμα απότι με το κανονικό wireless package.

Με nv2 είδα μέχρι 117Mbps UDP και 61Mbps σε TCP με TDMA Period Size = 4.

To ping και με nstreme και με nv2 ήταν πάνω κάτω το ίδιο.

Το κυριότερο όμως είναι ότι ενώ με nstreme σε TCP Both είχα γύρω στα 35-40Mbps, με το nv2 έχω 44/44Mbps και γενικά τα test ήταν μου φαίνεται πιο σταθερά, πιο ευθεία γραμμή.

Εντωμεταξύ με ap bridge και station pseudobridge δεν έπαιζε. Ήθελε station bridge στον client.

Κάποια στιγμή θέλω να δοκιμάσω και την 5 να δω διαφορές.

----------


## chrismarine

με 1 chain , ποια κάρτα r52n ,r52nm, άλλη ?

----------


## tsatasos

Με 1 chain και με την R52nM πάντα.

Κεραίες είχα 2 indoor omni 2.4GHz ίσα ίσα για να μην έχω σκέτα τα boards και πάθουν τίποτα οι κάρτες.

----------


## tolias

link 3,8klm με RB/711-5Ηn-M με 0 dbm Τχ το ένα και 1 dbm Τχ το άλλο παίζει στα -68 συμμετρικά με διαμεταγωγή 150Mbps/150Mbps και throughput 107Mbps. το ccq είναι λίγο πεσμένο αλλα θα το φτιάξω και αυτό.

----------


## tsatasos

Μια χαρά δηλαδή τα καταφέρνουν και τα 711 και ας έχουν μικρότερη cpu.

Εντωμεταξύ διάβαζα για το n στην αρχή ότι είναι πιο δύσκολο στις ρυθμίσεις κτλ κτλ και τελικά κάνεις δύο κλικ και παίζει κατευθείαν και πολύ καλά μάλιστα.

Δε ξέρω βέβαια πως τα πάει μέσα στην πόλη με άλλα πόσα λινκ τριγύρω και περισσότερο θόρυβο...

----------


## Acinonyx

Το TDMA (nv2) γενικά αν δεν έχει καλό SNR θα παρουσιάσει packet loss σε αντίθεση με το 802.11n που θα εμφανίσει μειωμένο rate.

tolias, παίζεις με turbo ή feeder διπλής πόλωσης;

----------


## grigoris

> Το TDMA (nv2) γενικά αν δεν έχει καλό SNR θα παρουσιάσει packet loss σε αντίθεση με το 802.11n που θα εμφανίσει μειωμένο rate.
> 
> tolias, παίζεις με turbo ή feeder διπλής πόλωσης;


δε νομιζω οτι το 711 μπορει να τροφοδοτησει διπλο feeder.. μαλλον turbo

----------


## tsatasos

Για να κλειδώνει 150/150 λογικά παίζει με μονή πόλωση + extension channel και όπως λέει ο Γρηγόρης το 711 δε μπορεί να παίξει με διπλό feeder.

----------


## tolias

ακριβως ετσι ειναι

----------


## romias

Και το turbo έγινε....καθεστώς.

----------


## tsatasos

Μόλις έβαλα στα 433ah που έχω για δοκιμές την 5rc11 και ενώ στο bandwidth test σε TCP ανέβηκε στα 70 (στιγμιαία είδα 75), το σύστημα γενικά είναι τελείως ασταθές. Αργεί να κλειδώσει ψηλά (και κλειδώνει μέχρι 135/135), έπεσε το ccq και κατά τη διάρκεια του τεστ πάνε πάνω κάτω τα Mbps.

Edit: Ανέβασα τη CPU από τα 680 στα 800MHz και τώρα φτάνει τα 83Mbps σε TCP one way και στα 53/53 both. Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος με το να είναι στα 800MHz?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Edit: Ανέβασα τη CPU από τα 680 στα 800MHz και τώρα φτάνει τα 83Mbps σε TCP one way και στα 53/53 both. Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος με το να είναι στα 800MHz?


Δε μπορεί να παράγει τόσα πολλά TCP πακέτα με αυτό τον επεξεργαστή. Δοκίμασε UDP που είναι και πιο ελαφρύ και πιο αντικειμενικό.

Και επίσης κάντε τις δοκιμές χωρίς turbo. Το turbo τρώει διπλάσιο φάσμα και δε δίνει την διπλάσια ταχύτητα. Αντενδείκνυται για χρήση στο AWMN.

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι Acinonyx το ξέρω αυτο με το TCP και το UDP, απλά δοκιμές κάνω.

Στο Μεσολόγγι που έχω τους κόμβους δεν υπάρχει τίποτα στα 5GHz, οπότε δε μας πειράζει το turbo.

Αλλά απότι είδα δεν είναι να έχεις το n χωρίς extension channel. Κερδίζεις πολύ λίγο σε σχέση με το a. (65 vs 54Mbps).

Δεν ξέρω για το a και το turbo, στο n πάντως με extension channel πήρα τη διπλάσια ταχύτητα (μπορεί και παραπάνω) και χαμηλότερο ping.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ναι Acinonyx το ξέρω αυτο με το TCP και το UDP, απλά δοκιμές κάνω.
> 
> Στο Μεσολόγγι που έχω τους κόμβους δεν υπάρχει τίποτα στα 5GHz, οπότε δε μας πειράζει το turbo.
> 
> Αλλά απότι είδα δεν είναι να έχεις το n χωρίς extension channel. Κερδίζεις πολύ λίγο σε σχέση με το a. (65 vs 54Mbps).
> 
> Δεν ξέρω για το a και το turbo, στο n πάντως με extension channel πήρα τη διπλάσια ταχύτητα (μπορεί και παραπάνω) και χαμηλότερο ping.


OK, απλά σε TCP δε μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα.

Στην πραγματικότητα τα 54Mbps 802.11a έχουν πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά από τα 65Mbps 802.11n, όπως έχουν ακόμη πιο τεράστια διαφορά τα 108Mbps Τurbo 802.11a από τα 135Mbps Turbo 802.11n.

Η μεγάλη καινοτομία πάντως είναι το MIMO. Με διπλής πόλωσης feeder και χωρίς κόστος στο φάσμα, έχεις την διπλάσια ταχύτητα.

----------


## antidrasi

> link 3,8klm με RB/711-5Ηn-M με 0 dbm Τχ το ένα και 1 dbm Τχ το άλλο παίζει στα -68 συμμετρικά με διαμεταγωγή 150Mbps/150Mbps και throughput 107Mbps. το ccq είναι λίγο πεσμένο αλλα θα το φτιάξω και αυτό.


Tolia
Αν θες δοκίμασε να βάλεις hardware retries 15 και από τις 2 μεριές,να δοκιμάσεις επίσης να κλειδώσεις σε χαμηλότερο rating για να αυξήσεις το ccq,
μπορεί να βγάλεις και περισσότερο bw έτσι.
Το συγκεκριμένο μηχανάκι δεν νομίζω να μπορέσει να σου δώσει 107+107 mbit στο ethernet,αν πάρεις ~ 50+50 είναι καλά.
Χωρίς extension channel και μονή πόλωση πιστεύω είναι το βέλτιστο σενάριο για αυτά που μπορεί να σου δώσει.

----------


## tolias

λοιπόν. το ccq το ανέβασα στο 95%. σε UDP έχω both 83mbps ,44/44 συμμετρικά . παρατήρησα ωστόσο ότι όταν κάνω το test η διαμεταγωγή πέφτει στα 108mbps από 150mbps

----------


## tsatasos

tolias τι κεραίες έχεις σαυτό το link?

Εμένα γίνεται το αντίθετο. Όταν κάνω μια αλλαγή ξεκινάει να κλειδώνει από χαμηλά με ccq 90/90 και όταν κάνω το test καρφώνεται κατευθείαν το link 150/150 και το ccq τερματίζει σχεδόν 100/100 όλη την ώρα.

Αλλά απότι έχω δει καλό είναι μετά από κάποια αλλαγή να το αφήνεις λίγα λεπτά να σταθεροποιηθεί και ύστερα να κάνεις το test, γιατί μπορεί να μην πάρεις σταθερά και καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## devilman

> Δε μπορεί να παράγει τόσα πολλά TCP πακέτα με αυτό τον επεξεργαστή. Δοκίμασε UDP που είναι και πιο ελαφρύ και πιο αντικειμενικό.
> 
> Και επίσης κάντε τις δοκιμές χωρίς turbo. Το turbo τρώει διπλάσιο φάσμα και δε δίνει την διπλάσια ταχύτητα. Αντενδείκνυται για χρήση στο AWMN.


ελα βρε σχεδον 2 πλασια είναιspeedudp.jpg

----------


## Acinonyx

> ελα βρε σχεδον 2 πλασια είναιspeedudp.jpg


Χρειάζεται την διπλάσια ισχύ για να έχει διπλάσια ταχύτητα.. Με πόση ισχύ εκπέμπεις;

----------


## antidrasi

> Χρειάζεται την διπλάσια ισχύ για να έχει διπλάσια ταχύτητα.. Με πόση ισχύ εκπέμπεις;


Είμαστε λίγο offtopic αλλά θα διαφωνήσω για το ότι δεν δίνει διπλάσια ταχύτητα.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για 802.11n link που έχουμε σε λειτουργία χωρίς διπλάσια ισχύ.

802.11a-turbo http://gallery.mswn.org/main.php?g2_...geViewsIndex=1

----------


## tsatasos

Είπα μετά από καιρό να κάνω δοκιμές σε n.

Σε απόσταση 10m έβαλα και στα δύο άκρα τα παρακάτω:
- 433ΑΗ, R52nM, Ubiquiti 30dBi, RouterOS 5.6, σήμα γύρω στο -40 (το ξέρω μπούκωνε), ccq 100%.

Όλα τα τεστ έγιναν με το εσωτερικό bandwidth test των mt, είναι one way και βάζω τις μέγιστες τιμές που είδα με αποδεκτό ping γύρω στα 10ms κατά τη διάρκεια του τεστ. Ακόμα με single chain και 40MHz κλείδωνε σταθερά στα 150/150 και με dual στα 300/300.

1. Single Chain, 40MHz, Nstreme:
UDP: 114.5Mbps
TCP: 58.5

2. Single Chain, 40MHz, NV2
UDP: 132.3
TCP: 68.1

(με την 4.17 είχα δει 117 και 61 αντίστοιχα σαυτό το τεστ)

3. Dual Chain, 40MHz, nstreme

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά δεν μπορούσαν να συνδεθούν καν. Συνδεόντουσαν και το έχανε αμέσως. Μπορεί το nstreme να μην κάνει για dual chain.

4. Dual Chain, 40MHz, NV2
UDP: 229.9
TCP: 68.3

UDP Both: 125+125
TCP Both: 48+48

Απ' ότι φαίνεται με τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις το βελτιώνουν συνεχώς το nv2 σε σχέση με την 4.17 και την 5RC11 που το είχα δοκιμάσει παλιότερα, αλλά και γενικά σε σχέση με το nstreme.
Ακόμα είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η cpu του 433ah δε φτάνει να παράγει τόσα tcp πακέτα και το κόβει.

Τέλος, με το τελευταίο setup, δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω από έναν ftp (έναν τοπικό NAS της QNAP τον TS-459Pro) ένα μεγάλο αρχείο και τερμάτισε για πλάκα η ethernet του mt. Είδα 100.9Mbps και η cpu στο 40%.

Μια παρατήρηση, με το NV2 απ' ότι είδα, αν δεν υπάρχει κίνηση στο link πέφτει το ccq και κλειδώνει πολύ χαμηλά. Μόλις έχει κίνηση όλα τερματίζουν.

----------

